# Działa Wam Nvidia Optimus w 2016?

## Xywa

Witam,

Małe pytanie - działa Wam Nvidia Optimus w 2016 na driverze nvidii?

Po jakimś update w lutym za nic nie moge tego uruchomić   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## robertsurma

W jakim sensie działa?

Optimus nigdy nie działał w Linuksie (w sensie przełączania się z Intela na nVidię i odwrotnie).

----------

